# where?



## im faster (Aug 2, 2009)

are the crappie this tme of year


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Try the shallow brush. 8ft and shallower has been good for me lately.








Jig under a bobber fished just above the brush.


----------



## im faster (Aug 2, 2009)

thats what we fished with minnows.. and didnt catch a single one
:-(


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I dont use live bait. Just jigs and powerbait.


----------



## im faster (Aug 2, 2009)

I have never jigged before... 
but ill give it a shot


----------



## im faster (Aug 2, 2009)

can you give me any advice?


----------

